# Anyone interested in a truck?



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know, this isn't about plants but...it seems my truck sits a bit too high off of the ground for Tracy to load up the baby comfortably. As a result, we have decided to take the plunge and look into a mini van. I need to sell the truck before I can get a minivan so if anyone knows someone interested in a Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4, please let me know.


----------



## catalyst (Feb 7, 2006)

what year?
how many miles?


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

You big old baby !! Getting a minivan !!!  

We're on our second minivan. Just went off lease from a Honda to a Toyota Sienna, which Toyota had a great deal on. I use a leasing broker who shops for me, and the only time I was at a dealership was to look at the current models, and pick a color.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

' tis a sad, sad day when you trade a truck for a minivan..........
I should know - I've had one for about 5 years now, LOL. Currently I dream of having a truck someday soon.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

catalyst said:


> what year?
> how many miles?


I didn't figure too many folks from outside of SWOAPE would read this or I would have added more info 

2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab, 4x4, SLT package, 44,300 miles

4.7 L V-8, 5 speed Automatic Transmission, off road package with skid plates, Anti lock brakes, trailer tow package including Oil and Transmission Cooler, tinted windows, tonneau cover, 20" Chrome wheels

Fully loaded with cruise, tilt wheel, power driver seat, power windows, door locks, power mirrors (heated), A/C, Premium Sound System with AM/FM/CD/cassette player and Infinity speakers (7), driver information system, sliding rear window, dark gray interior.

Here's an old pic. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I can get some more pics today:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

fish7days said:


> You big old baby !! Getting a minivan !!!


Don't make it any worse than it already is  It's almost as hard for me to sell the truck as it was to sell my old Corvette. I got rid of the Vette to buy the truck!



fish7days said:


> We're on our second minivan. Just went off lease from a Honda to a Toyota Sienna, which Toyota had a great deal on. I use a leasing broker who shops for me, and the only time I was at a dealership was to look at the current models, and pick a color.


Why the change from a Honda to the Toyota? Was it just a better deal? We haven't looked at the Toyotas yet nor have we considered a lease.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> ' tis a sad, sad day when you trade a truck for a minivan..........
> I should know - I've had one for about 5 years now, LOL. Currently I dream of having a truck someday soon.


Yes indeed, a very sad day. Selling the Vette was more of a sad day but kids make you do things you say you would never do


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Don't sell the truck before we move the black sand order!!!


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

MatPat said:


> old Corvette. I got rid of the Vette to buy the truck!


And now you're selling the truck to buy a minivan...
So, by my reasoning, you sold a VETTE to buy a MINIVAN.

That, everybody, is true love.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I feel your grief amigo, although you have it worse off that I do/did. When my twin boys got too big to fit in the zippy little Focus that my wife brought with her before we were married we ended up with a used Windstar. My wife was bummed for a while at the loss of her cute little Focus, and I admit that I still miss driving that little mini-rocket around. Anyway, after the Windstar was creamed by the drunk driver, we got my wife a '05 Honda Oddessey, which she completely loves, hands down. I still give a lot of respect to the Windstar for giving up its life to keep us safe during the collision. But now, our Oddy has all the airbags, bells, and whistles you could imagine. If you haven't decided on what to get yet, look into the Oddy's. 

And, for what it's worth, working in Mexico sometimes requires me to have more ground clearance than a typical car would give you, so I bought a '05 F-150 4x4 SuperCrew King Ranch with damn near every option (had to give up the sunroof for the DVD player, which the kids love on long trips). Don't give up the dream, man. See if there is some way to have 2 cars.

-Dustin


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

The Honda was a pretty nice van, without exception. The Toyota did a little better with safety ratings, but not enough to sway me. I just got a pretty good deal on the Toyota. Comparably equipped about $100 pm less on the Toyota. Second from top of the line Toyota with leather and DVD for 39 months with no money down and 12,000 miles was just over $400. Honda just did not want to make it happen.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the support! It is a tough decision but I still need to sell the truck 

Isn't anyone interested in a nice, big, Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4?


----------

